# 28 pounds of bacon...With B-view...All done!!!  Final pics!!!



## fpnmf (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a few bellies from a new vendor.

2 fourteen pounders.

Did it the way I always do it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111573/here-s-my-easy-to-make-bacon-step-by-step#post_693843

Only this time 36 hours of smoke time.

Cut the skin off right out of the smoker.

Looks good.

Cooling off til tomorrow, then it meets the worlds largest slicer.














Craig


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 9, 2012)

Nun num num.....I'll send you my address,please send 10 lbs.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great man - beautiful color on those babys


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2012)

Your bacon addiction is turning me on......................hehehahahahehehehhahaha







Joe


----------



## big casino (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah Nice color!


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks good Craig! Looking forward to seeing the sliced shots!


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 10, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Craig! Looking forward to seeing the sliced shots!


Me too!  Me too!

bigfish


----------



## alelover (Jan 10, 2012)

Yummy!. What kind of wood did you smoke it with? Can't wait to see 28 pounds of sliced bacon.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 10, 2012)

:drool got to try this soon !


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 10, 2012)

Ended up with 23 pounds bagged in one pound loads for the freezer..and one 2 pounder for the fridge.....Not too shabby..

The extra time in the smoker made a big difference to us...we love it.

The Woman requested thinner than last time so it took a long time to slice it.

Scott...I dont know what I used in the amazn..it was dust that has been around for a bit..prolly hickory..



















Craig


----------



## chef willie (Jan 10, 2012)

wow..some beautiful looking bacon...great job


----------



## sierra (Jan 10, 2012)

28lbs of bacon?!?! I am in awe!


----------



## alelover (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks wonderful. The slices look perfect. Nice meat/fat ratio.


----------



## venture (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks great, Craig!

You will eat well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks Great Craig!...JJ


----------



## big casino (Jan 10, 2012)

looks tastey fo sho


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now thats what I call a boat load of bacon there Craig. Great job and now you can let the slicer calm down.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great looking bacon, my friend!  And excellent job skinning it too... rind comes off easy that way, doesn't it?  Nice Qviews too!


----------



## gersus (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice! Gotta love BACON!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!!

  Craig


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 10, 2012)

10 pouds here please., New Braunfels Tx 78130


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great job neighbor

Can't wait to taste some


----------



## roller (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job...now your all set for a couple of months...


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wowawewa  Tell me about your slicer.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 10, 2012)

That is some great looking bacon !!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 11, 2012)

D31TY said:


> the step-by-step link seems to be broken


All better now..thanks!!




thoseguys26 said:


> Wowawewa  Tell me about your slicer.


Its a giant Berkel..that I got off CL. 13 inch blade...went thru all the bacon in less than 1 hour.







Craig


----------



## sound1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Love the color....tis cool enough to ship ya know..


----------

